# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Orange Reihe mit den Fragen des Examens Herbst 08

## simplesoft

Die Orange Reihe vom Frhjahr hat eine Updatefunktion (Datei|Update), die automatisch die neuen Prfungsfragen und Lsungen runterld und im Programm verfgbar macht.
Falls also irgendwer -warum auch immer- gerne jetzt schon die aktuelle Prfung (Herbst 08) kreuzen mchte, kann das machen ohne erst auf die neuen CDs waren zu mssen.

----------

